# Add my goat to the "Dead GTO" list...



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I was heading to the gym at Randolf AFB around 7:30 PM today, traveling East on FM78, approaching Walzem. I was in the left lane, and slowed from 45mph to about 40-ish because of a slight dip. As I was about 2 car lengths from the intersection, a 17 year-old girl (driving on a learner's permit) pulled out in front of me making a left turn! She never even saw me coming. I had nowhere to go, and made a feeble attempt to stop, but to no avail. "BAM".... airbags deployed, but thankfully I didn't make facial contact with it. The front end is toast, her momentum pushed the nose toward the right. I don't want it fixed, it will never be the same. I'll try to post some pics soon.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

no another goat bites the dust


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, really sorry to hear that. Loved how you had your car set up. Hopefully you'll be able to get another. Glad you're OK. Nothing worse than the time between you know you're about to hit someone -- and actually doing it.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. The bright side is I was able to walk away virtually unscathed. My left wrist is a little sore, and my left forearm has a nice scratch, that's all. I've had some staggered Drift-R's (Magnesium Silver) on her for the last couple of months (18x8, 18x10), so if anyone is interested in them, lemme know.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear it Good. It can happen to any one of us at any time. As b_a stated, glad you are ok. Hopefully you can find another. Good Luck


----------



## Mr. Sinister (Nov 18, 2007)

terrible fate for such a rare beast.
glad you're ok though, it could be worse.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's some pics......


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

damn kids go get another one with the insurance money and try to make some of of that dumb a**. sorry for your loss!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Actually, I'm looking at getting an 08 Vette Z51 6-speed Coupe. I've heard the LS3 is putting out 390ish at the wheels on MTI's dyno. That matches the straight-line performance level that my goat was at, power/weight wise, and you know more mods are planned (wink, wink). Nothings written in stone just yet, but I'm leaning in that direction.

As for the girl that caused all of this, she's expressed her guilt and fully excepts responsibility for her actions. Her mom's insurance has also conceded, and is paying for everything. I hold no bitterness, despite the loss of my beloved GTO.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Dude, sorry for your loss. Glad to hear that nothing major happened and that the other driver admitted fault. Enjoy your next car!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Sorry*

Sorry to hear such bad news, it feels like we lost a member of the family. How come you don't look at getting another goat while they are still around?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Sorry to hear such bad news, it feels like we lost a member of the family. How come you don't look at getting another goat while they are still around?


I've always wanted a Vette, and now's as good a time as any. No matter what I get, there will never be a replacement for the fondness I have for my GTO. She was special, and another one just wouldn't be the same to me. I know this sounds silly, but I want to remember the way she was, not re-create her.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Buddy of mine traded in his 2006 GTO for an 07 vette...........he wishes he had his GTO back and never traded it in

main thing is you walked away unharmed


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Definatly totaled. Important thing is your ok.:cool I hope the insurance company gives you what she was worth.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking at the carnage today, in the daylight....... Last night I really couldn't see the damage all that well, there were cops, emergency vehicles, paramedics buzzing around all over the place. Seeing it during the day was pretty hard for me to take. Just yesterday I was cruising around, enjoying the sound and feel of it. Although the goats are a bit chunky, they feel like one piece of billet steel. I've driven a friend's C6, and it's not the same. Her's is a base model, no Magnetic Selective Ride or Z51, and it felt a bit soft compared to the goat with the Pedders package. I think the Z51 will be closer to what I'm used to, plus quicker reflexes and higher limits.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cool!*

Good luck on your vette venture. You gonna wait for the 700hp c7? Wish I had the cash flow. Need the back seats when I do take my two young ones for a drive.


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

*Gauges*

I would yank those gauges out before the insurance takes the car. :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Glad you are OK, hope she is too. Kids...Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh my god that gto is so screwed.Glad your ok the car can be replaced you can't.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Buddy of mine traded in his 2006 GTO for an 07 vette...........he wishes he had his GTO back and never traded it in


The ones like this are few and far between. I like the GTO also but it is no Vette. I haven't owned a Vette since a C4. The GTO is like a poor man's Corvette :lol:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> As for the girl that caused all of this, she's expressed her guilt and fully excepts responsibility for her actions. Her mom's insurance has also conceded, and is paying for everything. I hold no bitterness, despite the loss of my beloved GTO.


Sorry to hear about your GTO, glad you're OK. Another bright spot, you had no one else in the car at risk. Sounds like the girl wasn't hurt badly either.

But the real news here.........

Kudos to the girl who hit you and the parents who raised her for taking responsibility. At least the worst is over. You won't be fighting with insurance companies and lawyers to get your life back in order. It is an increasingly rare thing indeed for someone to take responsibility for their stupidity knowing it will cost them dearly to do so. You got hit by someone with integrity.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Glad everyone is ok, sorry for the loss.

Now, can't they at least rest her next to something sporty?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

rcu316 said:


> The ones like this are few and far between. I like the GTO also but it is no Vette. I haven't owned a Vette since a C4. The GTO is like a poor man's Corvette :lol:


yea if you like spending 40,000-50,000 to sit on the floor-buy a corvette lol. I like vettes, I have driven the new ones and would like to own one with my gto. They sit extremely low to the ground, but they are awsome cars, I have nothing against them.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

NoToDoD said:


> Glad everyone is ok, sorry for the loss.
> 
> Now, can't they at least rest her next to something sporty?


You know, I also noticed that but wasn't going to post about it. I was looking at the pics and from the rear passenger side you can see the reflection in the paint of the Grand Am! I said to myself, geez even in rest that damn Grand Am is still following us around!

I'm sorry to hear about the accident. Just glad you pretty much walked away from it with only minor injuries. Good luck with your future car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> you can see the reflection in the paint of the Grand Am! I said to myself, geez even in rest that damn Grand Am is still following us around!


Until death do us part.


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

hell, i personally would buy it and fix it since i'm a body man at GM. hell i would almost trade my 67 for it.....mabey


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

damn it hurts to see that, hope ur ok


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks again for all the positive responses. Yeah, dat dang Grand Am was right next to the goat. 

I've been scoping out some vettes, and I think I've zeroed in on an orange 07 Z06. I'm just waiting on the insurance adjuster's verdict on the GTO. I'm already approved by USAA on the loan amount, so the settlement will be the down payment. More to follow!


----------



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

Man that sucks, over were I live, if you didn't hit them in the side you would be at stake. Were did you hit them at? Were they OK? You look like you nailed them pretty hard. Scares me to think of how easy it is to hit well over 100mph in these and imagine what a wreck would look like


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The impact to the Grand Am was to the right/front quarter pannel, pretty much at a 45 degree angle to the front corner. Neither of us were seriously hurt. I practically jumped out seconds after the impact! I've seen some Autobahn wrecks in Germany, cars so ripped up you can't identify what they were!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad you all are ok but very sorry to see that black beauty in such a sorry state. 
Maybe another Goat is in your future.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> Glad you all are ok but very sorry to see that black beauty in such a sorry state.
> Maybe another Goat is in your future.


Actually, I'm going for one of these....


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> Glad you all are ok but very sorry to see that black beauty in such a sorry state.
> Maybe another Goat is in your future.


My apologies.
Good 2 go, sorry to hear about the Goat. I think I saw it a few months back when I was home on leave (in God's country) That is a nice looking Vette. Just don't embarass us GTO owners too much!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

t0ny said:


> Sorry State, huh? I'm sure there are an equal percentage of idiot drivers up there where you're at buddy. But since you're not from Tx, you just wouldn't understand, now, would ya?
> Good 2 go, sorry to hear about the Goat. I think I saw it a few months back when I was home on leave (in God's country) That is a nice looking Vette. Just don't embarass us GTO owners too much!


I think he was referring to the sorry state of the car, not the state of the accident.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> Actually, I'm going for one of these....


Beautiful Vette, nice color.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

:agree 


Lurkin' around on some of the vette forums, orange seems to be one of the least liked colors. :confused Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I guess, and my eye is stuck on this color. :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Dead Car*



Good 2 go said:


> I was heading to the gym at Randolf AFB around 7:30 PM today, traveling East on FM78, approaching Walzem. I was in the left lane, and slowed from 45mph to about 40-ish because of a slight dip. As I was about 2 car lengths from the intersection, a 17 year-old girl (driving on a learner's permit) pulled out in front of me making a left turn! She never even saw me coming. I had nowhere to go, and made a feeble attempt to stop, but to no avail. "BAM".... airbags deployed, but thankfully I didn't make facial contact with it. The front end is toast, her momentum pushed the nose toward the right. I don't want it fixed, it will never be the same. I'll try to post some pics soon.


Your car might be on the DOA list , But you are not and that is all that count's. Cars can be repaired a lot easier then we can be, car's don't feel the pain the way we do. Glad to hear you are OK. Take care my friend. 
:cheers


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Good 2 go said:


> :agree
> 
> 
> Lurkin' around on some of the vette forums, orange seems to be one of the least liked colors. :confused Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I guess, and my eye is stuck on this color. :cheers


All that matters is what you think......I think that orange color is one of the best colors out right now for the vette, I'd probably go with the orange or yellow and you can never go wrong with red


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

My dad just bought a 2005 vette that has the z51 package. Awesome car. I mean i love my gto, but its no vette. and as far as the color goes, there's not a bad color on a vette.


----------

